# Plant alternatives?



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I just have a quick question: what are some alternatives to hornwort? I just put some in my tank yesterday (some floating, some in the substrate), and although it's really pretty, I noticed my betta's ripping his fins on it. I'm positive it's the hornwort because the other plants have all been in there for a good month or two and he's been perfectly fine. 

Currently in my tank I have, hornwort, anacharis, wisteria, duckweed, some species of bacopa (not sure which) and 2.5 marimo moss balls.

My lighting is 2 wpg (10 watts, 5 gal); 6500k fluorescent bulb and I have a large gravel substrate. Also, I'm not sure if this matters, but my tanks temperature is generally at a steady 80 degrees.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm, I have hornwort in all of my tanks & none of my males have had fin damage from it. Sorry cant suggest another floater.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Hmmm, I have hornwort in all of my tanks & none of my males have had fin damage from it. Sorry cant suggest another floater.


I don't have ALL of it floating, though. I stuck some of it down int he substrate. I thought if I floated it all, it would make too much shade and block light from getting to some of my other plants.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Frogbit is a great floater, with nothing a betta could get hurt on. The roots do grow pretty long but they're furry and soft.

You could always get some moss too, that is a great soft resting spot for fish


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Frogbit is a great floater, with nothing a betta could get hurt on. The roots do grow pretty long but they're furry and soft.
> 
> You could always get some moss too, that is a great soft resting spot for fish


Yeah, I'm planning on getting some more floaters in my tank within the next week or too, frogbit being one of them.  But I was particularly looking for something that looked similar to hornwort as a replacement. Many thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I really dislike how horwort look XD

maybe a similarly hardy alternative is myriophyllum mattogossense


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a ton of hornwart... very soft, so surprised your guy got rips in his fins from it. 

It depends on what type of look you are going for.. I have Brazillian Pennywort and narrow leaf anacharis as floaters in my tanks as well (they can be rooted if wished). So far no problems with any of them and my fish - currently have them all in a few different tanks.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cabomba is a floater and is a little softer than hornwort imo (if you want something similar)
other good floater choices would be anarchis, amazon frogbit, water sprite or wisteria. all but the frogbit could be planted as well.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I really dislike how horwort look XD
> 
> maybe a similarly hardy alternative is myriophyllum mattogossense


Oh wow, I've never heard of that plant but it's really pretty! o: The only problem is that I'm not sure where to even begin looking for it. x: I'm curious, though - why don't you like Hornwort?



Myates said:


> I have a ton of hornwart... very soft, so surprised your guy got rips in his fins from it.
> 
> It depends on what type of look you are going for.. I have Brazillian Pennywort and narrow leaf anacharis as floaters in my tanks as well (they can be rooted if wished). So far no problems with any of them and my fish - currently have them all in a few different tanks.


See, I'm starting to wonder if I was sold some sub-species of hornwort because mine's not soft at all. In fact, it's really stiff and feels like pine needles. It wouldn't pass the pantyhose test at all. I threw it in my tank thinking it would soften up, but to no avail. I'll look into the narrow leaf anacharis though. I'm really a fan of anacharis and it grows super well in my tank (as it does in most other tanks, haha!)

Pennywort was on my list of plants to look into as well. Not really as a replacement, but because I like the look of it. 



aemaki09 said:


> Cabomba is a floater and is a little softer than hornwort imo (if you want something similar)
> other good floater choices would be anarchis, amazon frogbit, water sprite or wisteria. all but the frogbit could be planted as well.


Ooh, cabomba's nice. Definitely in the running, thanks!


----------

